# Pics from Saturday



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I want to first say it was good seeing everyone, friends I know and putting faces to even more. 

I'll start with the pics


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

some more


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

and well, just have to have one or two of these


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...good pics! Great meeting those of you I have never met and it was great to see my OLD friends 

Tortuga---- THanks for footing the bill for the grub, you are a kind gentleman!

GalvBay---- Thanks to you and Karen for hosting this event, sorry I couldn't stick around to do some cleaning in that shop 

Brew------ Good grub! That sweet tater pie thing was awesome!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all for the great showing.. Prolly the high point of my 'social' life this year.

Add my kudos to Jeff and Wife for fantastic food spread..just finished off another piece of that chocolate cake..(diet has all gone to hell..lol)

And Jim and Karen...was so much appreciated that you would open your beautiful home and shop to a bunch of ********...LOL

And....Trod...you done GOOD...I seen you twitching all the while that pile of shavings was going up..but you were a good boy and waited till it was knee deep before ya couldn't stand it no more...LOL.... Great seeing you and Marilyn again...And FINALLY got to meet the world famous "Bobby' face to face....Handsome devil...Barbara, ya got you a 'keeper'.(possibly a 'hardhead')..LOL

Thanks to ALL ....it was a BALL....and got some good tips from the REAL EXPERTS..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What a great time today.

Jim and Karen, thank you again for openning your home to us. And Jim, thanks for the bottle stopper and showing/helping me make it. It will be used frequently when it arrives for Christmas. 

Jim/Tortuga, for footing the bill for the buffet.

Chef Jeff/Brew and Mrs. Brew, for preparing that feast. It was all delicious...I need a nap now.... 

It was great meeting everyone and putting faces to names. Fun time for sure.

I think everyone will see a common theme .........ol' trod.....have broom will clean.........lol There were a few times he got a little antsy but managed to let a few chips sit on the floor for a while before springing into action.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, and Bill, with your permission I'm gonna save that closeup of the bottle stopper in progress to send along with the gift.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a great time for the few minutes I was there. I just had to come by and say Hi to everyone and thanks to Bobby for the pen. It was nice to put a face with a 2cool logon name. Hopefully the next gathering I will not be working graveyards or have to run off to my mother in laws.

John


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yea we need to do this at least once a week  I am still full.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

:dance: Good times, Galv.. very nice setup and beautiful home. Brew/Tortuga thanks for lunch, the chocolate cake is off the hook.:spineyes: Thanks ET for the tips on call building, and Mr Bill for sharping my tools. Good to see everyone, Lets do it again:work:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Thank You 2Cooler Woodturners*

What a great way to spend a Saturday! I'm pretty sure everyone had as much fun as Karen and I did today. I want to thank Tortuga for his incredible generosity for picking up the tab on the food. Kudos to you Mr. Jim! Hats off to the chef for putting together a spread of food that could have fed a pro-football team. Everything was excellent! That sweet potato cheesecake was out of this world. I also want to thank Bill Berry and Luna Ford was showing up. It was a real privilege to have them and show their skills. They enjoy showing and teaching as much as they do turning. Here is a great picture of Luna doing what he loves best&#8230;teaching. Thanks to everyone for showing up&#8230;.we need to do this again. galvbay



ps&#8230;I had to go out and turn some more to make another mess. Between Trod and some of the others, the shop was too clean. Also&#8230;.I sure ended up with more wood than I started with today&#8230;lol.


----------

